# Potholes



## Hank R (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## JLeonard (Mar 30, 2021)

Shoot I dodge a few on the way to work that are more like a 4 person hot tub!
Jim


----------



## bbqbrett (Mar 30, 2021)

Oh wow, that is just wrong.  Funny but wrong.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 30, 2021)

bbqbrett said:


> Oh wow, that is just wrong.  Funny but wrong.




But TRUE


----------



## old sarge (Mar 30, 2021)

Only in the country!


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 30, 2021)

I wish I still had a cartoon from 1982 when I lived in Minneapolis/St. Paul.
Tow truck operator with motorist pointing into pothole saying"It's the blue sedan next to the red coupe."


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 31, 2021)

Good one, Hank.  That's why I drive a 3/4 ton 4x4--a VW beetle would disappear forever in some around here.
Gary


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 31, 2021)

Robins and potholes, pure sign of spring around here
David


----------

